

Ask HN: Creating a Twitter "@" Bot? - daveambrose

I'd like to create a bot for the Hackers and Founders twitter handle (http://twitter.com/hackersfounders) so that the community can send replies to the name and receive updates automatically. Here are two examples: http://twitter.com/nytech and http://twitter.com/ycfounders
======
siong1987
Try the streaming API from Twitter.

<http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Streaming-API-Documentation>

